# Bolens 5210 Remove front auger?



## Raybird2112 (May 5, 2014)

I have an older Bolens 5210 snowblower and I am trying to remove the auger from the snowblower. How do I do this? I need to look in the gear box located between the auger because I suspect something in broken. When I blow snow, the chute auger turns but the front auger does nothing? any help would be appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Are the shear pins broken? If you can turn the augers by hand without the shaft running through them turning, then the pins need to be replaced.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Raybird,
Welcome to the forum. You are on the right track...if your impeller fan is turning, and your auger rakes are not, your problem is in the gear box. The gears inside are likely broken or stripped. Although disassembly is similar on most blowers, all are a bit different. In general, there are bolts or screws left and right on the rear of the blower housing that hold the front blower to the tractor/engine section. With the handlebars supported, and the bolts removed, the tractor/engine section can be separated from the blower unit. The belt cover should be removed before separation, as the belts will have to be removed at this time on most blowers, in order to separate the two sections. One apart, the front blower section can be disassembled. There are bearing flanges on either side that need to be removed, and often a pulley or dog on the rear of the impeller, and then the impeller/auger rake assembly can be pulled from the front of the blower. Once that is out, the rakes, left and right sides, can be removed and access is gained to the gearbox. 
Again, this is a generic description, absent the equipment's actual manual. There are quite a few videos on Youtube that show the procedure on different brands. MH


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Raybird2112 said:


> When I blow snow, the chute auger turns but the front auger does nothing? any help would be appreciated, Thank you.


If your "Impeller" is spinning and the shaft it sits on is spinning going into the front gear box they either you have broken shear pins and you only need new pins or the gear(s) inside the box has failed.

If the pins are good check the markings on the head or post a picture of them so we can see if they are bolts or shear pins. Bolts will cause the gears to break.


----------

